# Golf Club Review



## RTALL (Apr 2, 2012)

So hey guys, 
I am a Intermediate player, handicap 20, and this is the set I am getting.
Please tell me if this set is too hard or easy for me to hit, what clubs to drop and what to replace with them. 

Nike Machspeed SQ Regular Flex Driver
Adams Speedline TP 3 and 5 wood
Nike Machspeed SQ Regular Flex 3 and 4 hybrid
Titleist 4-PW AP1 irons
56 Degree Vokey
60 Degree Vokey
Scotty Cameron Kobi(IDK what model) Putter

Please tell me what clubs to drop and what to replace.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

RTALL said:


> So hey guys,
> I am a Intermediate player, handicap 20, and this is the set I am getting.
> Please tell me if this set is too hard or easy for me to hit, what clubs to drop and what to replace with them.
> 
> ...


In my opinion if you like them keep em, if they don't feel good get rid of em
you have to judge I prefer a Dodge Ram over a Ford or Chev desiel yet all are good trucks.


----------



## Silverbullet01 (Apr 3, 2012)

*.........................*



RTALL said:


> So hey guys,
> I am a Intermediate player, handicap 20, and this is the set I am getting.
> Please tell me if this set is too hard or easy for me to hit, what clubs to drop and what to replace with them.
> 
> ...


My question would be to you sir is this. Have you hit any of these clubs before thinking about purchasing?? Some places can lend you clubs for you to try out. Try them out on the range and then on the course. The Titleist irons maybe for a more advanced player. If you cannot hit those irons consistantly, try a more forgiving iron. The rest of your set looks pretty good. Also, make sure you play a good ball. There are plenty of ball fitting places online to see what ball would be good for your game. Hope this helps.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My only suggestion would be to find some wedges to replace the Vokeys. They are great wedges for more competant players, but certainly not game improvement tools for a 20 handicapper. 

With a 20 handicap, I think it's fair to presume you don't hit many greens. Thus, the clubs you are using to get up and down are not designed to help a 20 handicapper much in the area where you need the most help. 

Just to suggest clubs considered a self help design that I am personally familiar with, I would look for something like a used Callaway Big Bertha or a Ping G5, G10 or G15 wedge set... All available used on ebay, thus cheap until you find one that works best for you.

If you have a store near you that takes trade ins, (and depending on the condition of the Vokeys), they would be worth decent money towards something else.

It sounds like everything else is pretty reasonable.


----------

